# My 1895 MERY engine



## Philipintexas (May 16, 2012)

Quite a project, but finally got it running on propane. This is a 6 cycle, double acting gas engine, it holds the exhaust valve open for the exh. stroke, then an int. & exh. through the exh. valve and then normal 4 strokes. I was very impressed with the quality of the castings.


----------



## rhitee93 (May 16, 2012)

Wow, that is a cool looking engine. You did a nice job on her. Any more pics, or even better, a video?


----------



## lazylathe (May 16, 2012)

+1 on more info!!!
And the video!

Looks very cool!
Never seen one like that before!!!

Andrew


----------



## Catminer (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful job, can we see a video?

Peter


----------



## Don1966 (May 16, 2012)

That is a very unique and interesting engine. Yes! Video please?

Regards Don


----------



## Philipintexas (May 16, 2012)

I'll try, I'm more at home in the shop than behind a camera.


----------



## rake60 (May 16, 2012)

Philipintexas

THAT is beautiful!
I'd love to see it running!

Rick


----------



## cfellows (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful engine. Gotta say, tho, you completely left me in the dust with that explanation of how the valves work... ???

 Chuck


----------



## steamer (May 16, 2012)

Sweeeeeet!

Norm Jones has one of those and it's a challenge to build.

Dave


----------



## Maryak (May 16, 2012)

I'm with all the other posters.

Beautiful engine. :bow:

Please show us it running th_wwp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Mike N (May 16, 2012)

I love these Mery engines, I built 3 of them in 2008. I added a functional Fly ball Governor and a generator.

There were only 2 of the original full size engines ever built. About 200 model casting kits were sold. 

The engine started out as a steam engine & was converted to an internal combustion 6 cycle engine, it ran on natural gas.

This is a link to the only remaining full size Mery
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF-IR3gRyc0[/ame]

More information about the original Mery Engine:
http://gasengine.farmcollector.com/Gas-Engines/1895-Mery-Explosive.aspx

Mike N.


----------



## Philipintexas (May 17, 2012)

Mike N: Very interesting video, I concur on the steam engine origin, everything about it is steam. I've never seen the real thing. Of particular interest is the "radiator", I made a small water pump driven by an extra excentric but it tends to need lots of cooling and the radiator looks interesting. I thought the extra intake & exhaust through the exh. valve would help cool it but not so.


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 2, 2019)

Would like to hear more of your build issues, successes, modifications.  I just bought a kit today from Gary.  He is a very interesting gentleman.  Got to see his shop today when I went and picked up the kit.  Nice castings.  Just drawings to go with and good clear drawings.  Saw one completed last summer at a show along with the only operable full size one.  Will not be getting to it for a few months, but I wanted to beat a price increase and got the last kit at the old price.  Will do a build thread when I start, as I have been unable to locate one so far.


----------



## karlw144 (Jan 3, 2019)

I’m in the process of building a Mery, it’s a very interesting engine, and you’re right, the castings are very good. I don’t have many pictures and I’m slow at machining, but I’m enjoying the build.
Karl


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi Karl, Where in world are you?  It looks like a real challenge to build.  As always, plans are gobbledgook to me until I get my hands dirty.  Like I said, I have one kit project almost complete (Ransom and May) that need the base and final plumbing, and a steam donkey from scratch.  Plus, working on lost PLA casting for another project.  I would be interested in issues you have and confusions you face.  PM me for that stuff if you would.


----------



## karlw144 (Jan 8, 2019)

Jack3m, tried to pm you, didn’t seem to work. Send me an email at
[email protected].


----------



## PhilL (Jan 9, 2019)

Another Phil with a Mery!! PhilipinTexas, you did a fantastic job on your Mery.  I finished mine around the same time you finished yours.  For those interested, I did document a lot of my build, including some of the more challenging parts. 
www.teqknow.com/Shop/Mery.html
Here is a shot of it completed


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 9, 2019)

PhilL said:


> Another Phil with a Mery!! PhilipinTexas, you did a fantastic job on your Mery.  I finished mine around the same time you finished yours.  For those interested, I did document a lot of my build, including some of the more challenging parts.
> www.teqknow.com/Shop/Mery.html
> Here is a shot of it completed


I note you painted where the connecting rod is
white, like the only one still alive.  Looks great, will be visiting your thread.


----------



## karlw144 (Jan 9, 2019)

Phil, beautiful engine, I’ll be looking at your build for sure. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PhilL (Jan 9, 2019)

It looks good with that but I didn't use a pure white, it's more of an antique white.  I thought it would make it a bit less stark.  It still requires a rag close by to keep the oil mess in check.  I painted and stripped it 2 or 3 times before I found something I liked.  I started with a color coat / clear coat.  It looked fantastic but the clear chipped and drove me crazy!  Damn OCD!!


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 9, 2019)

I assume you meant automotive paint and clear?  Heat may be an issue on them.  I am considering powder coating.  I saw one in purple powder coat and it was just awesome.  Nothing wrong with ocd


----------



## PhilL (Jan 9, 2019)

It was Krylon paint and clear.  Both of them are too hard.  I ended up using Rustoleum.  It's softer and can tollerate hardware tightening and bumps.  
I did several coats of that with sanding between.  Then I gave it a light buff to make it a uniform gloss.  
I've never done powder coat.  I would be curious how that behaves compaired to Krylon or Rustoleum.


----------



## karlw144 (Jan 9, 2019)

Phil, did you use rattle cans or bulk paint and thin it? I just started to machine mine and I’m already worried about painting.


----------



## PhilL (Jan 10, 2019)

I mainly used rattle cans and masking.  I did get the mini cans of brushable for the details.  I've always used Rustoleum on my engines and didn't have any problems.  This engine I first wanted a particular color I found in Krylon.  That was my mistake.  The enamel paints are just too hard for this use.  Use Rustoleum and you'll be fine.


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 10, 2019)

As an itty-bitty side note, I have taken the rattle cans and sprayed small amounts of the paint into the cap for slight use like that.


----------



## PhilL (Jan 10, 2019)

Agreed Jack.  I've done that as well.  I wasn't sure which method I was going to use for the majority of the painting.  I was just happy to find the same color in both mediums.  After I thought about it, that off white on the inside was brushed.  Masking / spraying that would have been more painful.


----------



## Jack3M (Jan 11, 2019)

Well at oh dark thirty when  couldn't go back to sleep after the pit stop and maybe I will begin on this.  Recently had another project that was just giving me fits and was getting that attitude where I should not work on it.  So worked on another for awhile then getting the light bulb for the first project, and completing it yesterday with the exception of 4 pieces of brass trim that needs to be bought.  So...


----------

